
Ask HN: Advice for a college freshman studying in Silicon Valley - Advaith
I am a high school graduate who has been tinkering primarily with React and Node since the past few months. I&#x27;ll be majoring in Computer Science starting this Fall at San Jose State. Most of my classes over there are structured around Java.<p>I would like to learn more, advanced React and Node, and computer science concepts(data structures, algorithms, ML, AI etc). What are some tips &#x2F; resources you guys would suggest?
======
endswapper
Get involved and produce.

This is broadly true for any area of study.

Intern if you can do it to understand how and why things work the way they do.

Join clubs or start a new one. The ability to organize people and communicate
well is generally useful.

Identify the needs of family members, friends or anyone and create something
useful for them. Give it to them for free.

